
Show HN: Create a DMG for your macOS app in seconds - mofle
https://github.com/sindresorhus/create-dmg
======
jason_slack
I think more about the whole process would be nice. I mean, I can do this from
a command-line just as easy, albeit a much longer syntax.

------
dmlittle
I think adding more information of what is needed to make the app would be
nice. I can run `create-dmg 'Lungo.app'` but how exactly will it work?

------
stephenr
> nam install

Jesus christ why?

